# -bash: rt: command not found



## bardamu (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm an amateur Unix user who never should have been messing around with Terminal, Directory Utility, etc.  I enabled the root user through Directory Utility and then disenabled it.  I then flushed cache via..

sudo dscacheutil -flushcache 

I thought this all would be harmless, but now I am getting this mail in Terminal...

-bash: rt: command not found

How can I fix this?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

What is "rt" and why are you trying to execute it?

Do you get this message when trying to do something in the Terminal, or does this message happen spontaneously?


----------



## bardamu (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know what rt is, and yes I get it as mail in Terminal.  Note that I also installed MacPorts and unsuccesfully tried to install Apache 2 on my MacBook Pro yesterday too.

My best guess is that I'm logged in or out of an account that I shouldn't be in.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

bardamu said:


> I don't know what rt is, and yes I get it as mail in Terminal.


What is "mail" in the Terminal?


> Note that I also installed MacPorts and unsuccesfully tried to install Apache 2 on my MacBook Pro yesterday too.


Why?  Apache 2 is included with Mac OS X... [confused]


----------



## bardamu (Feb 26, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> What is "mail" in the Terminal?



This is precisely the message I get in Terminal...

Last login: Thu Feb 26 20:03:39 on ttys000
You have mail.
-bash: rt: command not found



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Why?  Apache 2 is included with Mac OS X... [confused]



Not totally sure.  I did it with a friend.  Maybe it required an upgrade?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

bardamu said:


> This is precisely the message I get in Terminal...
> 
> Last login: Thu Feb 26 20:03:39 on ttys000
> You have mail.
> -bash: rt: command not found


Do you get this when you launch Terminal for the first time?

What are the contents of your .bashrc and .bash_profile files, located in your home directory?



> Not totally sure.  I did it with a friend.  Maybe it required an upgrade?


MacPorts wouldn't upgrade the existing Apache 2, it would install another version alongside it in a different directory.


----------



## bardamu (Feb 26, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Do you get this when you launch Terminal for the first time?



I get it every time I launch Terminal now.  I didn't used to get it.



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> What are the contents of your .bashrc and .bash_profile files, located in your home directory?



By home directory, do you mean Macintosh HD > etc ?  If so, my .bashrc file reads...


```
# System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.
if [ -z "$PS1" ]; then
   return
fi

PS1='\h:\W \u\$ '
# Make bash check its window size after a process completes
shopt -s checkwinsize
```

My .profile reads...


```
# System-wide .profile for sh(1)

if [ -x /usr/libexec/path_helper ]; then
	eval `/usr/libexec/path_helper -s`
fi

if [ "${BASH-no}" != "no" ]; then
	[ -r /etc/bashrc ] && . /etc/bashrc
fi
```

There is no .bash_profile...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

No, I mean the .bashrc and/or .bash_profile file located in /Users/[yourusername]...


----------



## bardamu (Feb 27, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> No, I mean the .bashrc and/or .bash_profile file located in /Users/[yourusername]...



Thank you!!!

The problem was with .profile in /Users/[yourusername]/.profile, which was...



> rt PATH="/opt/local/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$PATH"



Problem was fixed when I changed it to...



> export PATH="/opt/local/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$PATH"


----------

